# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  تجربتي ل topaz

## مضراوي

قبل 

بعد

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-18-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله صارت حركات 
يعطيك العافية ابدعت اخوووك 
موفق
ننتظر ابداعاتك

----------


## Princess

جميل
بس يبغى لك تخفف تأثيره شويه
صاير مبالغ فيه..
لا تنقلب الصورة من فوتو الى ديجتال آرت ( رسم رقمي ) :)
موفق

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*موفق*

----------

